# Florabase, Ph and Kh concerns



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I currently have a 58G tank that was planted but some misfortunes happened during my vacation. I am redoing everything this time. I currently have a florabase substrate. 

my water parameters are as follow.(ppm)
The following are for my tank:

PH - 6.2
Hardness - 120
Alkalinity - 0
Nitrite - 0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrates - 20

For my tap water:
PH - 7.6
Hardness - 120
Alkalinity - 120


The Florabase says on the bag that it maintains ph between 6.5-7.
I also have a driftwood piece in there. Might this be lowering my ph too much?
Should I remove it? What to do with my PH and KH? 

I do not think with this readings I can add a CO2 system. I think those readings on the PH are not accurate. 

More concerns


1. I am scared to introduce C02 to my tank having the PH to drop more and kill my fish...do you think this will happen?
2. Do you recommend adding some crushed coral to raise the KH and ph?


----------

